#  > Forum by Your Languages

## oussama

.            2011.


oussama-1987@hotmail.fr See More:

----------


## amahaminer



----------


## oussama



----------


## mobek

Oussama,

Are in chemical engineering or petroleum engineering?
I'm a chem eng. and can propose something in petroleum refining BUT I can NOT suggest anything in petrol. eng.

Best wishes,

----------


## oussama

I am looking for petroleum exploration not in refining. for example seismic prospection or something like that.

----------


## mobek

If your scholl has a library go there and read text books and find what you think is good for you instead of begging people on the internet.

----------

